# Stocks with the biggest range



## skc (11 March 2011)

Today was pretty volatile and many big stocks traded over very large range.

Does anyone know where you can find stocks that has the biggest range for the day?

Can I do that in Interactive Broker or Webiress?

Thanks


----------



## AlterEgo (12 March 2011)

skc said:


> Today was pretty volatile and many big stocks traded over very large range.
> 
> Does anyone know where you can find stocks that has the biggest range for the day?
> 
> ...




The easiest way would be with charting software, like Amibroker for example.

Webiress gives you the gain or loss from yesterday's close, but that probably isn't what you're after. You can export a list of stocks from Webiress in to excel, which you could then use to calculate the range from high to low for the day. To do this in Webiress, just get up the Quote screen, select "Watchlists", then "All Ordinaries" (which gives you the top ~500 stocks), then "Export to clipboard" and paste in to Excel. You can then do whatever calculations you like on that data.


----------



## skc (14 March 2011)

AlterEgo said:


> The easiest way would be with charting software, like Amibroker for example.
> 
> Webiress gives you the gain or loss from yesterday's close, but that probably isn't what you're after. You can export a list of stocks from Webiress in to excel, which you could then use to calculate the range from high to low for the day. To do this in Webiress, just get up the Quote screen, select "Watchlists", then "All Ordinaries" (which gives you the top ~500 stocks), then "Export to clipboard" and paste in to Excel. You can then do whatever calculations you like on that data.




Awesome. I have the excel plug in but didn't think of using it that way. Thanks.


----------

